#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Petroleum PowerPoint Templates and Backgrounds

## arhuomam

salam ALL



I am in need of Petroleum PowerPoint Templates and Backgrounds.

I am writing my comprehensive report for my Ph.D and I need some ready Petroleum PowerPoint Templates and Backgrounds


Thank you

salam

ArhuomamSee More: Petroleum PowerPoint Templates and Backgrounds

----------


## Mohamed

> salam ALL
> 
> I am in need of Petroleum PowerPoint Templates and Backgrounds.
> 
> I am writing my comprehensive report for my Ph.D and I need some ready Petroleum PowerPoint Templates and Backgrounds
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...



Dear i hope any one can help you i have General PowerPoint Templates if you want i can share it with you put i will be pleased if you give us note about your Ph.D

----------


## arhuomam

asalam alikom Mohamed

I am doing my Ph.D in Petroleum Engineering ( Emulsion flow in porous media and chemical flooding for enhanced oil recovery ).


I am doing my Ph.D in Canada.

I really need help from anyone who could provide me with any Petroleum templates or backgrounds which could be used for powerpoint presentations.

Thank you

Mohamed

----------


## kamalnashar

Thanks

----------


## BlueRainBoY

thats what i`ve 
try to use office 2007 or Xp

link to download the template
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## arhuomam

Thank you very much for your try

----------


## papinayak

Thank You

----------


## dragma

Thanks, but i cant download! :Confused: 
PLease share again

OK

----------


## Comilla

User link inactive. Plz give an active link. Thanks

----------


## khawar_geo

Please upload link again..
that is not accessable

----------


## Salem Al Sober

ppt template has all the tags and seems to work fine.

----------


## sami22

thanks

----------

